# Epic score from Alaska Coral Fanatics



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Once or twice I take my clippings into this store to help them out and it has paid off. I was chatting it up with the owner about all the success I have had with my plants without a co2 system when he chimes in and asks me if I wanted a co2 system. To which I reply "Uh yea, but I cant afford one". He goes to the back and brings me a co2 canister, regulator, diffuser, and a bubble counter. He only asked me for $100, and he let me take it home to test it out before I pay. Best score ever! Im going to go in and see if I can work a deal out where I continue to bring him clippings and see if I can get it even cheaper. When I actually get this thing up and running clipping is going to be a weekly ordeal. 

This is why I support my local guys! Thanks again Tim 

I attached a pic of the tank and some of the new plants I bought from him..oh and that plant in one week has already grown 12 inches. Anybody know the name of it though?


----------

